# Google- Dr Frances Pitsilis looks at issues of health and wellbeing - New Zealand Herald



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

New Zealand Herald<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Dr Frances Pitsilis looks at issues of health and wellbeing**New Zealand Herald*In addition, probiotics which balance the *bowel* flora have been found in research to be helpful. If constipation is associated with *irritable bowel syndrome* *...*Constipation can be sign of serious illness for a few<nobr>SouthCoastToday.com</nobr><nobr>*all 5 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

